# braucht man bei Moderlieschen auch Technik?



## danyvet (20. Apr. 2009)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

ich habe ja in meinem Teich eigentlich nur __ Molche (und natürlich __ Schnecken, Libellenlarven, seit kurzem auch Krötenquappen, usw) und überlege, ob ich irgendwann vielleicht einmal __ Moderlieschen dazu nehmen soll (vorausgesetzt, sie lassen meine Molchis bzw. deren Larven leben, oder halten sich mit ihnen zumindest im Gleichgewicht). Braucht man denn bei Moderlieschen auch schon Filter und all das technische Zeugs wie bei anderen Fischen, oder schafft es der Teich von selbst mit deren "Dreck" fertig zu werden?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: braucht man bei  Moderlieschen auch Technik?*

Hallo,
aus meiner Sicht ist keine Technik bei ein paar Moderlieschen völlig OK  So klein ist dein Teich ja nicht.


----------



## wmt (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: braucht man bei  Moderlieschen auch Technik?*

Nach meinen Erfahrungen kommen die prima ohne Technik zurecht. Mein Teich ist tiefer als 1,50 m und hat sehr viele Krebsscheren, darin können sie sich wunderbar bei zu grosser Hitze aufhalten. 
Ich habe es nicht genau gezählt, aber sie haben zahlreich zehn wochen geschlossene Eisdecke überstanden und springen jetzt schon wieder beim Jagen hoch.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: braucht man bei  Moderlieschen auch Technik?*

na ja, ich denke es kommt auf die menge (cm je m3) halt an - sehr viele viele viele (die vermehren sich ja extrem) moderlieschen in einem 12m3 könnte dann ohne technik schon eng werden ?


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: braucht man bei  Moderlieschen auch Technik?*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> na ja, ich denke es kommt auf die menge (cm je m3) halt an - sehr viele viele viele (die vermehren sich ja extrem) moderlieschen in einem 12m3 könnte dann ohne technik schon eng werden ?



Ja, Ralf, sogesehen darfst Du auch nicht über die Straße gehen, Du könntest vom Auto überfahren werden. 

Hallo Dany,

bei Deiner Teichgröße ist das kein Problem. Du brauchst die Bürschchen auch nicht zu füttern, die finden ja so auch genug. Ich habe in meinem Kleinteich auch Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge - die Technik beschränkt sich auf eine Bachlaufpumpe. Aber: Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Viel Spaß mit den Kleinen!


----------



## danyvet (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: braucht man bei  Moderlieschen auch Technik?*

Danke für die vielen Antworten 
Na, dann werd ich erst mal dafür sorgen, dass mein Teich richtig zuwächst und in ein paar Jahren lad ich dann mal ein paar Moderlieschen ein 
Mein Teich ist leider nur ca. 1,1 m tief und ist den ganzen Tag der Sonne ausgesetzt. Hab ich dann gekochte Moderlieschen? Aber, wenn das Grünzeug erst mal wuchert, wirds hoffentlich eh ein bissl kühler, das Wasser. Die Molchis haltens ganz gut aus, zumindest hab ich noch keinen schwitzen gesehen 
Fressen Moderlieschen denn Pflanzen, oder kommen sie mit "Schwebeteilchen und Minitierchens" aus?


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: braucht man bei  Moderlieschen auch Technik?*

Hallo Dany,

Moderlieschen schaden Deinen Pflanzen nicht. Und sie lieben Mücken!

Das mit der Wärme könnte höchsten ein Problem werden, aber da arbeitest Du ja dran. Und denk dran, uns mit Fotos zu beglücken!


----------



## robsig12 (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: braucht man bei  Moderlieschen auch Technik?*

Ich habe bei mir festgestellt, Moderliesschen ohne Technik geht prima. Ausserdem wenn man die Moderliesschen nicht füttert, vermehren sie sich auch nicht so schnell. Wenn ein Überangebot an Futter da ist, ging es bei meinen Liesschen ab....


----------



## Findling (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: braucht man bei  Moderlieschen auch Technik?*

Hallo Dany,

Moderlieschen ohne Technik ist bei deiner Teichgröße absolut kein Problem wenn sie nicht gefüttert werden. Zudem bleibt dir dann auch der unerwünschte Babyboom erspart.

Bei mir funktioniert das seit 4 Jahren mit Goldfischen, weshalb soll es dann bei dir mit Moderlieschen nicht klappen?

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## wmt (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: braucht man bei  Moderlieschen auch Technik?*

Dei wort wegen des Babybooms macht mich schon auf dieses Jhar neugierig, im ersten Jahr haben sie ide Moderlieschen schon ganz schön ausgebreitet. Ich bin ja davon überzeug, dass es irgendwann ein Gleichgewicht ziwchen Population und Nahrungsangebot geben wird, aber kann es noch nicht sehen. 

Meine urprünglich 20 Moderlieschen haben sich geschätzt mehr als verzehnfacht, lassen sich aber nicht seriös zählen. Wenn ich w'zwichen meinen Krebsscheren - die offenbar ein bevorzugtes Versteck bilden - herumstochere kommen immer wieder neue Schwärme mit rund 30 Exemplaren in Sicht.


----------



## danyvet (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: braucht man bei  Moderlieschen auch Technik?*

Liebe Leute,

das klingt ja alles sehr nett. auf die fotos werdet ihr noch ein bisschen warten müssen, ich denke, heuer werde ich noch keine lieschen in meinen teich werfen. eine letzte frage hab ich noch: und ihr seid gaaaaaaanz sicher, dass die __ molche dann nicht ihr ränzlein schnüren und auswandern, wenn ich da fischchen reintue? ich will nämlich alles, nur nicht die molche "verlieren"!!!


----------



## wmt (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: braucht man bei  Moderlieschen auch Technik?*

Definitiv leben sie bei mir in Koexistenz. __ Molche habe ich jetz im driten jahr nach Neuanlage des Teiches.


----------



## Christine (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: braucht man bei  Moderlieschen auch Technik?*

Hi dany,

also bei mir wohnen beide - __ Molche und Lieschen...und mein Teich ist nicht so groß, dass sie sich aus dem Weg gehen könnten!


----------



## danyvet (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: braucht man bei  Moderlieschen auch Technik?*

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich hab mir gerade deine Teichbilderdatenbank angesehen....ich bin beeindruckt!
Die Bilder von der badenden Krähe sind super!
Mein Teich ist in etwa so groß wie deiner, vielleicht ein bisschen kleiner, aber er sieht so ähnlich aus, wie ich mir meinen vorstelle 
Jetzt muss ich dich fragen: sind diese Gräser an der Seite gegenüber vom Weg Uferseggen? Hast du die direkt in das Teichsubstrat (welches? Kies?) eingepflanzt oder in Pflanzgefäße?
Noch eine Frage zu deinen Molchen: ich hab nicht ganz verstanden, meinst du, dass du jetzt erst nach 3 Jahren __ Molche hast, oder schon seit 3 Jahren? Bei mir kam der erste schon am Tag nach dem ersten Teil Wasser einlassen...


----------



## wmt (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: braucht man bei  Moderlieschen auch Technik?*

Hallo,
wenn Du die Pflanzen etwas rechts vom __ Holunder meinst: das ist Zypergras
(Cyperus longus), hat übrigens diesen Winter gut überstanden. 

am oberen Rand in der Bildmitte



breitet sich entgegen der Aussagen doch etwas aus, wird nicht so fürchterlich hoch, ist übrigens direkt in 2cm Kies gepflanzt, Wassertiefe 5-15 cm.


 
hier im rechten Bildteil.

Die __ Molche habe ich übrigens seit dem Umbau vor drei Jahren.


----------



## danyvet (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: braucht man bei  Moderlieschen auch Technik?*

Hallo Wolfgang,

danke für die AW, ich hab auch Zypergras (oder Zypersegge stand glaub ich auf meinem drauf), aber das kümmert noch ziemlich. Voriges Jahr war es (eine Pflanze) schon halbwegs hübsch, aber heuer sieht man grad mal 4 Halme, die noch unter Wasser sind. Meine ist in einen Tontopf mit Kies gepflanzt, aber der ist schon voriges Jahr umgefallen und liegt jetzt quer. Die __ Kröten haben die Vorjahrsstengel zu Ablaichen benutzt. Meine Segge "liegt" übrigens auf ca. 25-30cm Tiefe. Vielleicht ist das der Grund, warum sie so kümmert.
Dass das Zeug mit 2cm Kies auskommt...toll. Da hat es bei mir ein bissi mehr, aber ich hab beschlossen, ich werd das meiste jetzt auch einfach so ohne Pflanzkorb in den Teich pflanzen.


----------



## wmt (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: braucht man bei  Moderlieschen auch Technik?*

hallo danywed,

Die Kiesschicht ist schon mächtiger, die 2cm bezogen sich auf die _Korn_grösse. Wenn Die Pflanzen voriges Jahr gekommen sind und noch leben, kannst du sie ja etwas höher setzen. veilleicht kommt da ja noch etwas. 

Zyperngas ist eigentlich eine Sumpfpflanze, pflanze sie in eine Flachzone mit einer Chance sich in den flacheren Bereich auszubreiten. 

Ich verwende grundsätzlich keine Pflanzkörme, da die Rhizome sich durch die Öffnungen ohnehin ausbreiten.


----------



## AxelU (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: braucht man bei  Moderlieschen auch Technik?*

Hallo Dany,

vorweg, ich habe meinen Teich nicht selbst gebaut, sondern bauen lassen. Ich würde auch nie einen Teich selber bauen.

Nachdem mein Teichbauer fertig war und mir einen mit mehren Tonnen Steinen gefülltes Loch übergeben hat, war ich 1. begeistert, aber 2. auch ein bisschen skeptisch. Die 3,5 t Grauwacke über der Folie nehmen natürlich auch einige Liter Wasser weg. Wahrscheinlich hätte mein Teich ohne die 3,5 t Steine gute 1000 ltr. mehr gehabt. Ich hätte auch lieber die Wände steiler gemacht, damit in der Mitte gute 1,3 m Tiefe gewesen wären. Laut Teichbauer ging das aber nicht, dann wäre alles vom Rand runter gerutscht. 

Mein Teich hätte nach meinen Ur-Vorstellungen wohl genauso ausgesehen, wie Dein Teich.

Also habe ich mir danach (!!) ein Buch über Teichbau gekauft und mal gelsen, was der Junge so alles verzapft hat und ob das alles richtig war. Und siehe da, es ist zwar nicht alles ganz so ideal, aber im Prinzip schon.

Grundübel (laut diesem Buch) aller schlecht angelegter Teiche ist die sichtbare Folie rundrum. Die geht früher oder später durch UV-Strahlung kaputt. 2. Grundübel sind die zu steilen Wände im Teich. Da fällt aus der Flachzone langsam aber sicher alles rein und verschwindet. Außerdem besteht eine enorme Gefahr, dass das Erdreich unter (!!) der Folie ebenfalls abrutscht. Das könnte dann zum Totalschaden führen. 

Ich will Dir nicht zu nahe treten und Deinen Teich kaputt reden. Aber in dem Buch gibt es einige Bilder von Teichen, die sehen Deinem sehr ähnlich.

Seit dem ich dieses Buch gelesen habe, bin ich ziemlich froh über meinen eigentlich zu kleinen (4500 ltr.) und eigentlich zu flachen (80 cm) und eigentlich viel zu steinigen Teich, obwohl es immer wieder (vermeintlich?) kluge Leute gibt, die da garantiert "viel mehr draus gemacht hätten". 

Aus meinem bescheidenen Buchwissen und trotz 2 linken Händen, würde ich Dir aber dringend raten, zumindest am Rande die Folie unter weiteren Steinen oder Substrat verschwinden zu lassen.

Gruß Axel


----------



## danyvet (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: braucht man bei  Moderlieschen auch Technik?*

Hallo Axel,

danke für deine Tipps! Ich bin auch nicht böse, ist ja gut gemeint 
Eigentlich hab ich auch VOR dem Teichbau gelesen und auch hier im Forum gestöbert. Trotzdem ist es dann nicht ganz so optimal geworden. Die Idee, mehr größere Steine an den Rand zu tun, hab ich auch schon, nur noch nicht verwirklicht 
Mein Profil schaut aber nur von oben so steil aus, in Wahrheit hab ich eh viele Flachwasserbereich, nur zwischen der Zone mit ca. 30cm Tiefe und der Tiefenzone in der Mitte (1,10m) ist es schon ziemlich steil. Aber du hast recht, an manchen Stellen ist auch der Übergang von Rand zu 30cm Tiefe sehr steil.
Da ich aber Bekannte hab, die noch steilere Wände haben in einem Teich, der schon seit 20 Jahren besteht (zugegeben, mehr Schatten als bei mir), bin ich zuversichtlich, dass nicht alles soooo streng zu sehen ist wie es in den Büchern steht oder hier im Forum gesagt wird.
@ Wolfgang:
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich die Segge noch umpflanzen soll, haben doch schon viele __ Molche drin gelaicht und außerdem hat das Pflanzerl schon ganz tolle Wurzeln... ich hab angst, dass ich da mehr kaputt mach...
Aber eigentlich ist das ja ein Fisch-Thread...  und jetzt sind wir schon wieder bei einem Thema, das da eigentlich nicht reinpasst... ich hoffe, es ist niemand böse deswegen


----------



## CityCobra (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: braucht man bei  Moderlieschen auch Technik?*



AxelU schrieb:


> Nachdem mein Teichbauer fertig war und mir einen mit mehren Tonnen Steinen gefülltes Loch übergeben hat, war ich 1. begeistert, aber 2. auch ein bisschen skeptisch. Die 3,5 t Grauwacke über der Folie nehmen natürlich auch einige Liter Wasser weg. Wahrscheinlich hätte mein Teich ohne die 3,5 t Steine gute 1000 ltr. mehr gehabt. Ich hätte auch lieber die Wände steiler gemacht, damit in der Mitte gute 1,3 m Tiefe gewesen wären. Laut Teichbauer ging das aber nicht, dann wäre alles vom Rand runter gerutscht.


Servus!

Das kommt mir aber sehr bekannt vor, siehe mein Album Teichbau: 

Fotostory Teichbau - Klick!

Mir gefällt der Teich gefüllt, bzw. mit Steinen geschichtet zumindest von der Optik besser, wie ein nackter Folienteich. 
Außerdem gibt es in meinem Thread zur Garten-Neugestaltung auch positive Statements zu dieser Art von Teichbauweise.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/137

Ist aber alles eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.


----------



## danyvet (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: braucht man bei  Moderlieschen auch Technik?*

tja, dein Teich gefällt mir auch besser als mein "nackerter Folienteich", aber ich denke/hoffe, das wird in den nächsten Jahren nicht mehr so sichtbar sein. So einen Steinteich hätt ich schon auch gern, aber das wär eine ganz schöne Schlepperei gewesen, oder eine ziemliche finanzielle Krise...


----------

